# Seedboutique now accepts



## S']['()|\|3D (Nov 26, 2007)

PLASTIC!! I was on their site and a pop up showed me that they accept cc! i was trying to order from them 6 months ago and they didnt. They have the best prices around even compared to dr.chronic (great service btw) but at the end of the day the consumer is just trying to save money. Good job seedboutique.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 27, 2007)

*That's cool. I know at one point they stopped taking credit cards. *


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 27, 2007)

yes they do take them again but there is a mystery charge in there too might be a processing fee but it does effect the total when you go to check out. how do i know i went and got a pre-paid card to place an order, total products ordered (USD) $24.01 shipping $5.61 makes the total $29.62 and thats the total it said for check out so i got me a card for $30.00 got back to use it and they have a mystery charge of $0.39 making the total $30.08 so now i cant order my beans because i don't have the extra money to buy an additional card with the one i have and add the extra cash to it not that i give a **** about the freaking money its just the point that if the total is $29.62 then the total is $29.62 not $30.08. :angrywife: :hitchair:


----------



## KaptainKronic (Nov 27, 2007)

That does seem like a pain in the you know what, they should have told you about that "mystery charge". But thanks for the heads up man, I am getting ready to buy some more seeds pretty soon so thanks for the info.


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 27, 2007)

i choose to go and purchase a debit style card and try again and my order was taken without fail. but i did choose a differant strain than before, was going to get the kali from mandala but went with the satori like i was going to to begin with, like it says im really badly bi-polar i can never make up my mind till its over :rofl: and the smoke has always been better for the head than any of the crap they push through the F.D.A. and thats a fact nature wins over man made any day :clap: but still though it was more than stated at seeds boutique listed price was 25.01 shipping 5.61 total 30.62 total charge was 32.10 :shocked:   whos getting my other 1.48 :rofl: not that i really care but what is the deal on this mystery charge  :hitchair:

edit: and isnt it more interesting that as the cost goes up the take does too for an order of 29 and change the take was like 40cents but on the 30 and change order it went up to a buck and a half


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 27, 2007)

could be credit card charges...

depending on card, visa mastercard Amex discover..
they can charge any where up to 8% of purchase price
to the merchant...


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 27, 2007)

hmm i noticed extra charges to on my CC purchase through Dr Chronic also
on my credit card bill.  It was a charge for $$$ to EURO conversion...

more double dipping if you ask me.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2007)

Seed Boutique ROCKS!  Back in March when I ordered I sent in cash and got my order just fine.  I definately sing their praises.  Thanks TBG for pointing them to me back when I was lookin for beans.


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 27, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> hmm i noticed extra charges to on my CC purchase through Dr Chronic also
> on my credit card bill. It was a charge for $$$ to EURO conversion...
> 
> more double dipping if you ask me.


 
thats what it seems to be because isnt that what its supposed to be doing when you switch the currency on the site to begin with??


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Nov 27, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> i choose to go and purchase a debit style card and try again and my order was taken without fail. but i did choose a differant strain than before, was going to get the kali from mandala but went with the satori like i was going to to begin with, like it says im really badly bi-polar i can never make up my mind till its over :rofl: and the smoke has always been better for the head than any of the crap they push through the F.D.A. and thats a fact nature wins over man made any day :clap: but still though it was more than stated at seeds boutique listed price was 25.01 shipping 5.61 total 30.62 total charge was 32.10 :shocked:   whos getting my other 1.48 :rofl: not that i really care but what is the deal on this mystery charge  :hitchair:
> 
> edit: and isnt it more interesting that as the cost goes up the take does too for an order of 29 and change the take was like 40cents but on the 25 and change order it went up to a buck and a half


 
Same thing happened to me wen i was ordering from the doc. last year lol I bought a $25 prepaid card. thought i had enough cuz the pack was only like $18 but all of a sudden mystery charges and it went past $25.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 27, 2007)

Christmas mark up LOL


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 27, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Christmas mark up LOL


:rofl:

 i can see it but i think it may be more of those of us mainland bound peeps having to pay for the exchange on the currency now that Ive sat and thought is through. like i said its not the cash that gets me it was the sticker shock :rofl:, i guess next time ill just do as i did this time and just get one for 20 extra and use the rest to fill the old gas tank.:hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 28, 2007)

just a quick bump back to the top of the forum here i jsut got the mail saying that my beans have been sent in full :yay:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 6, 2007)

well its been over a week and i still have not gotten my seeds. im starting to wonder if they got picked off by the :cop:. who knows i didnt get any kind of hey azz munch you are trying to get the wrong kind of fishing bait for these parts note yet so my hope is alive.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 6, 2007)

Im so excited now:woohoo: i cant contain myself :dancing: i got my seeds :yay: and i got me some free ones too :yay: i ordered some Satori and got some Thai Haze x Skunk #1 for free :shocked: i cant be any happier than i am right now :dancing: man oh man am i ready to get these babys in the ground to grow. Be ready i see another Grow Journal coming on :hubba:. Now i dont know what i want to start first :rofl:.


----------



## MarPassion (Dec 6, 2007)

Good on you mate, goodluck with them


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2007)

*CONGRATS on getting your beans mang. :aok: Look foward to your grow journal when ya get it started.  *


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

i ordered from seedboutique with my visa about 10 days ago now, still waiting though, anxiously.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 6, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> i ordered from seedboutique with my visa about 10 days ago now, still waiting though, anxiously.


 
Today was 10 total days from the time i got my shipped in full notice :dancing:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2007)

*Gotta remember it's Christmas time and alot of packages are being shipped around the world. I would give it atleast 2 or 3 weeks.  *


			
				akirahz said:
			
		

> i ordered from seedboutique with my visa about 10 days ago now, still waiting though, anxiously.


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 6, 2007)

well if u use a credit card will it show up what you bought on the bill and then u end up getting busted for it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2007)

*Nope it doesn't say anything about seeds on your credit card statement. You can also get one of those disposable credit cards that you use one time if i'm not mistaken. *


			
				bud smoker84 said:
			
		

> well if u use a credit card will it show up what you bought on the bill and then u end up getting busted for it?


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Gotta remember it's Christmas time and alot of packages are being shipped around the world. I would give it atleast 2 or 3 weeks.  *



ah yes xmas, i forgot about that miserable holiday :cry:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 6, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Nope it doesn't say anything about seeds on your credit card statement. You can also get one of those disposable credit cards that you use one time if i'm not mistaken. *


 
:yeahthat: its how its done just make sure you get it for enough


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 13, 2007)

:ccc: I ordered some white widow about 5 minutes ago and there were no hidden or extra charges.  It said $30.00 plus $10.00 shipping and my total was 40.00 which i paid with pre paid visa.  This is the first time I ordered seeds, I hope I get some freebies.:ccc:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 13, 2007)

:aok: nice strains :hubba: i was on the loose with money today myself and sent in an order for some  bubbleicious and hashberry so ill be :watchplant: again on the mail


----------



## timdog4 (Dec 14, 2007)

Just for your guys info, I got a email from dr chronic saying my prepaid visa was declined.  Come to find out it says only valid in the u.s right on front of card, what a stoner I am.  So I guess i have to get international pre paid visa, not sure if theres such thing or where to get.  We will see what happens.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 21, 2007)

got my seeds today :yay: gonna be germing up some standard bubbleicious here soon and then some hashberry after that got them in 8 days from seedsboutique. if your looking go there and give them a try. :dancing:


----------

